
Ask HN: Software for making control model diagrams? - plg
Looking for software for making professional looking control model schematics and similar kinds of block-arrow diagrams. On MacOS but not a dealbreaker. Thanks!
======
informatimago
[https://www.omnigroup.com/omnigraffle/](https://www.omnigroup.com/omnigraffle/)

~~~
plg
Thanks, I found this as well. It's perfect for my needs.

